# What is a good casting resin?



## Rolandranch (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm looking for a place to buy resin for casting pen blanks. I have no idea what is a good resin to use. I just need clear resin for casting rattlesnake skins, abalone, etc. I've been using PSI's resin that comes in the "cast-a-kit" but need a place to buy the resin alone.

I appreciate any help.
Thanks.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 27, 2016)

For me Silmar41 and I get it here. Polyester Resins

There are other places that may be a couple dollars cheaper but I always know it is fresh from that place.


----------



## mecompco (Aug 27, 2016)

I've had good results with Kast-A-Blank from WoodnWhimsies: Resin Casting Supplies | Page 1 of 1

No bubble issues using Ptownsubbie's molds with no pressure. YMMV, as they say.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## jimm1 (Aug 27, 2016)

+1 for Silmar 41.
Crystal Clear Polyester Resin | Silmar 41 Clear Casting Resin System - In Stock Fast Shipping


----------



## Brian G (Aug 27, 2016)

If you wish to stay with polyester resin (PR), Silmar 41 is what many prefer.

Two options:

USComposites

iLLStreet Composites

I don't have extensive experience with either company.  Others can give you advice on which option might be a better choice for you.

I have a local source that distributes Silmar 41, which is manufactured by a Minnesota company, Interplastic Corp


----------



## Bob in SF (Aug 28, 2016)

Polyester resin:  I really like Douglas and Sturgess Clear Casting resin - here:
Douglas and Sturgess: Clear Casting Resin, 1 Gallon

$45.00/gal, includes MEKP catalyst.

They also carry all the Mixol pigments, their own brand of fine pigments and tints, etc.

We're lucky to have a store in SF, and they've expertly served my sculpting, mold making, and casting need for years. (no financial attachment on my part)


----------



## Rolandranch (Aug 29, 2016)

Thank you all for your input. I just ordered a gallon of silmar 41 from IllStreet Composites. Looking forward to lots of casting!


----------



## studioseven (Aug 29, 2016)

For those of you using the Silmar 41, do you need to purchase a catalyst also?  If so, which one?

Seven


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 29, 2016)

studioseven said:


> For those of you using the Silmar 41, do you need to purchase a catalyst also?  If so, which one?
> 
> Seven




No. Where I buy it that is included.


----------



## Jim lowder (Aug 31, 2016)

I prefer allumilite although  i also use Sikmar 41


----------



## Rolandranch (Aug 31, 2016)

Jim lowder said:


> I prefer allumilite although  i also use Sikmar 41



Where does allumilite come from? I've seen a lot of neat pens made from it and want to try it out sometime in the future.


----------

